# Pics form this season trapping



## Wld Fowl (May 29, 2006)

Well somebody said the other day that no one post pics here you go. Well if the whole season had of been like the last day I would have been realy happy. Every thing whole is todays catch.

The whole season I caught:
5 Otter
3 ****
3 Red foxes
6 Grey Foxes
1 Stinker
6 Muskrats


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

well i guess so. 2 reds. 3 otter, 3 greys, and one **** is a darn good day.
nice job.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Nice work and you're right that is a great day


----------

